# Recipe// Goose n' Guinness Stew



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

These are the Goose breasts that I cut out of a Goose Mr. Moniker shot on Monday. Such beautiful meat! This recipe works amazing with Venison, and Beef as well 









Ingredients:

1.5 -2 lbs. Goose Breast, Venison Shoulder Roast, or AAA Stewing Beef

1 dozen (give or take) Baby red/white potatoes

3 stalks celery

2 medium carrots

1 medium parsnip

1 medium yellow onion

5 cloves garlic

1 heaping tbsp fresh thyme

2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil OR Goose Fat - for browning meat

2 tbsp butter OR Goose Fat - for broth

2 cups low sodium beef broth OR Goose Stock

2 cups room temp. Guinness Beer

3 tbsp tomato paste

1 1/2 tbsp raw honey OR sugar

1 tbsp soy sauce

2 big bay leaves

1 tbsp cornstarch + 1 tbsp water









Cut your meat into 1 inch chunks and set aside.

Then cut up all your veggies (don't worry about skinning any of them, keep it rustic) and throw them into your crock pot (carrots, parsnips, celery, onion, potatoes.

Heat 2 tbsp goose fat in a heavy bottomed pot to medium/high heat and throw meat chunks in there, browning on all sides, keeping raw in the middle (about 2 minutes) Add minced garlic and cook for another minute (don't burn the garlic).









Dump the meat and garlic into crock pot and return your pot to the stove.

Add 2 more tbsp goose fat to the pan, along with the stock, Guinness, tomato paste, thyme, soy sauce, and honey. Bring to boil for 2 minutes, add cornstarch/water mixture, then simmer for 10.

Pour over veggies and meat in the crock pot, put on the lid and try your best not to go crazy from the delicious smells wafting around your house. cook for 4-6 hours on hight or 6-9 hours on low (the longer and slower the cook, the more tender that delicious meat is going to be!









This is a BIG win for me, using meat that I took off a bird myself  Next step will be killing the bird AND getting the meat all on my own!

Bon Appetite!

Mrs. Clever Moniker.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks wonderful! Thanks for the recipe.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

think that was a invite for supper


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh that sounds yummy! I'm quite the Guinness fan too. So perfect! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yummy! Man im hungry now...

SMS


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Yummy! Man im hungry now...
> 
> SMS


you and me both lol


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yummy! Man im hungry now...
> ...


Wish I could share! I made buttermilk biscuits to go with it (now I am just being mean  )


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i really think you missed your calling all of your pictures during your cooking and prepping look like they were done by the food network, you should be a photographer,everytime i read one of your threads the pics make you feel like your in the kitchen with you plz keep them up ,definitely a breath of fresh air,more pics plz :wave:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

bigron said:


> i really think you missed your calling all of your pictures during your cooking and prepping look like they were done by the food network, you should be a photographer,everytime i read one of your threads the pics make you feel like your in the kitchen with you plz keep them up ,definitely a breath of fresh air,more pics plz :wave:


Aw  Thanks Big Ron! Along with a new found love of slingshots I also have an ongoing love affair with photography  And Baking/Cooking  The 3 go well together! Hopefully one of these days I can kill, cook, and photograph my own game


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > i really think you missed your calling all of your pictures during your cooking and prepping look like they were done by the food network, you should be a photographer,everytime i read one of your threads the pics make you feel like your in the kitchen with you plz keep them up ,definitely a breath of fresh air,more pics plz :wave:
> ...


when you do take lots of picture your a natural,gotta love a smart talented country girl,what are you doing for thanksgiving oh wait do ya'll have some sort of thanksgiving dinner every year i keep forgetting ya'll are neighbors to the very north :slap:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

bigron said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


Our thanksgiving was a last month  and we had regular old turkey  We are planning on Goose for Christmas  Or Multiple Geese if we have family over.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

The finished Product  With Buttermilk Biscuits to boot!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

man! and I stil haven't had lunch. Looks amazing. Thanks for the recipe, it is a keeper...


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

God I hate stews... Well that's what I used to shout at my mum when she'd make them, but now I wouldn't say no & that deserves a shout of MORE!

...Insert pic of Oliver Twist here...


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Cook up this today, I used venison as you said, it was the best stew that I have ever had. I feel it would taste good with squirrel as well, can't wait untill after deer season when I can get some squirrels. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Cook up this today, I used venison as you said, it was the best stew that I have ever had. I feel it would taste good with squirrel as well, can't wait untill after deer season when I can get some squirrels. Thanks for the recipe


So glad you tried it!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That looks fantastic, a recipe section might be a good addition to the forum.

And no I am not being a smart ass as I am so often accused. LOL


----------

